# Qui, qua, lì and là



## iacino

These are referred to as "adverbs of place" in my textbook.  Whis is proper: "La biblioteca è là"      or      "La biblioteca è lì"?  Or doesn't it matter?  Are qui and lì masculine and qua and là feminine?  Adverbs usually don't take on the gender and number of the noun.

Grazie tanto.


----------



## carlafed

iacino said:
			
		

> These are referred to as "adverbs of place" in my textbook.  Whis is proper: "La biblioteca è là"      or      "La biblioteca è lì"?  Or doesn't it matter?  Are qui and lì masculine and qua and là feminine?  Adverbs usually don't take on the gender and number of the noun.
> 
> Grazie tanto.



Right, adverbs do not have gender and number. So it is not a question of gender.
Lì and là both mean there, but lì is slightly closer than là, while qui and qua are  pretty much the same.
This is regular speech. But the language experts may want to add some comment


----------



## Silvia

Carla explained very well.

How do you use them?

Let's be a little graphic then.

You are in the street and ask for some directions. You are looking for a newsagent's. You ask a guy and he says to go straight on, the newsagent's over there. But you are so lazy and don't want to waste your time, so you want to know which side of the street. However,  you forgot how to say right and left in Italian   
You are on the left side of the street and just ask: è di lì (pointing to the left) o di là (pointing to the right)? Or è di qui o di qua?

Is that any clearer now?!


----------



## paolorausch

I always heard "ccà" while growing up. Paolo veni ccà!

 But when I went to Italy i was exposed to all of this Qua-ing and Qui-ing!

 What exactly is the difference between Qua and Qui?, When I asked a Policeman in Svizzera (in il regione che parla italiano), he said there was none.

 Thank you for any input!


----------



## Rob625

Qua and qui both mean here.
La and li both mean there.

Ora aspettiamo ulteriore precisioni dalla parte degli italiani madrilingua.


----------



## DDT

Rob625 said:
			
		

> Qua and qui both mean here.
> La and li both mean there.
> 
> Ora aspettiamo ulteriore precisioni dalla parte degli italiani madrilingua.



You're definitely right, Rob! 
It's just a matter of taste, there is no difference between "qui" and "qua" nor between "lì" and "là"
Just let me correct you: 
Ora aspettiamo ulteriore  precisioni dalla parte degli italiani madrilingua  
Ora aspettiamo ulteriori   precisioni dalla parte degli italiani madrelingua 

DDT


----------



## paolorausch

many thanks again silviap! I searched "qua qui difference" to know avail, but that link helps.


----------



## Silvia

paolorausch said:
			
		

> many thanks again silviap! I searched "qua qui difference" to know avail, but that link helps.


 Yeah, I hear you. I know what the problem is. 2/3 letter words cannot be searched. I hope the Administrator will fix that somehow.


----------



## Steven Ross

Di qui e di la'........

When do we use "qui" or "qua"?  When do we use "li" or "la'"?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Andre Balian

Steven Ross said:
			
		

> Di qui e di la'........
> 
> When do we use "qui" or "qua"?  When do we use "li" or "la'"?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


I've been told that they are 100% interchangeable.  But note that both li' and la' have accents.


----------



## Drusillo

Qui and qua are used to indicate a place near to the person that is speaking, lì and là to indicate a place far from the person that is speaking.

From "Corriere della sera" http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/scioglilingua011102.shtml

_La differenza è sottilissima per "lì" e "là" che significano entrambi "in quel luogo", preceduti in genere da un verbo di stato o di moto, con riferimento a un luogo decisamente lontano ("là") o non molto lontano ("lì), da chi parla e da chi ascolta. "Qui" e "Qua" sostanzialmente si equivalgono, con una sfumatura. Qua" e "qui" stanno per "in questo luogo", dopo un verbo di stato e di moto indicano un luogo vicino a chi parla, "qua" rispetto a "qui" ha un valore leggermente più indeterminato._


----------



## Steven Ross

Andre Balian said:
			
		

> I've been told that they are 100% interchangeable. But note that both li' and la' have accents.


Is it possible that even though qui and qua, li' and la' are interchangeable, qua and la' are more frequently used in cities like Rome and Florence whereas qui and li' are used in other areas of the country?


----------



## uinni

Steven Ross said:
			
		

> Is it possible that even though qui and qua, li' and la' are interchangeable, qua and la' are more frequently used in cities like Rome and Florence whereas qui and li' are used in other areas of the country? In France, many people use oui (yes) but in Paris they say oue (pronounced "way").


 
As far as qui/qua are concerned, I think it is possible. But lì e là are quite different, so I guess there is no regional dependence...

Uinni


----------



## Gemelle

Are "qua" and "la" dialect forms of "qui" e "li' ".

E' vero oppure no?  

Gemelle.


----------



## TimeHP

Non direi.
Sono usati indistintamente. E anche là vuole l'accento.
Ciao


----------



## Willi

_Qui _is a bit nearer than _qua_ as_ lì_ is a bit nearer than _là_


----------



## Gemelle

Va bene - ho capito.

Grazie,
Gemelle.


----------



## toscairn

> Qui is a bit nearer than qua as lì is a bit nearer than là



Beh, non lo sapevo. Interessante! Grazzie a te.


----------



## Elisa68

Ciao Dylan,
c'è un thread identico qui.


----------



## diddue

Ciao Dylang,
Non so com emettere il link, ma se fai una ricerca scrivendo "qua e qui" trovi il thread che ti interessa 

Cristina

Brava Elisa, io sono arrivata tardi, ma è meglio così


----------



## dylanG3893

Ah! Adesso ho capito che _è_ intercambiabile! Grazie.
Anche, è 'Ciao per ora!' corretto?
Grazie


----------



## Elisa68

dylang3893 said:
			
		

> Ah! Adesso ho capito che _è_ intercambiabile! Grazie.
> Inoltre, è  corretto 'Ciao per ora!'?
> Grazie


Sì, Dylan, è corretto.


----------



## DiFossa

Ciao a tutti!

Allora... mi chiedo se ci sia una differenza fra qui e qua?  Che ne dite voi?  Grazie mille!


----------



## soulpaolo

Nessuna differenza, è un raro caso di sinonimia perfetta


----------



## DiFossa

soulpaolo said:
			
		

> Nessuna differenza, è un raro caso di sinonimia perfetta



Lo stesso riguardo li e la?


----------



## jimi_james

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to when to use these words? I understand that li and la mean 'there' and qui and qua mean 'here', however I am unsure as to whether or not these words are interchangeable..?

E.g. Is there ever a time when 'qui' is more suitable than 'qua' (question also applies to 'li' and 'la')?  

This may seem trival to some, but it is bugging me and I had to ask!

Thanks
James


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ok..

When you are at a certain point and you look down, to say "here" you would say "qui".. now, say if you asked someone "Where is the market?" then if they pointed to a map and wanted to say "here", it's common to use "qua"..

One for, being right there and being able to see it, I have always thought as "li/qui"..
And for pointing on maps or, basically, where you can't point you finger to something and say "here/there", then it's "là/qua"..

Native confimation?


----------



## jimi_james

Thanks, but I'm still not too sure because I am currently in Bologna and I have heard people say, for example, 'sono qui' and 'sono qua'...

Can anyone else takle this problem- maybe I am just not hearing things correctly...

Jimi


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sono qui - I am here...
Sono qua - They are here 

Remember that it can also refer to "they" aswel as "I", if that clears anything else up I hope so, it could be down to preference, let's wait for natives, cos I'd like to know a final answer to this question aswel.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alex_Murphy said:


> Sono qui - I am here...
> Sono qua - They are here
> 
> Remember that it can also refer to "they" aswel as "I", if that clears anything else up I hope so, it could be down to preference, let's wait for natives, cos I'd like to know a final answer to this question aswel.



"sono qui" and "sono qua" have the same meaning that is either "I am here" or " they are here".


----------



## jimi_james

So maybe it is just preference? This seems so 'un-Italian'... there are always specific rules...


----------



## Alxmrphi

jimi_james said:


> So maybe it is just preference? This seems so 'un-Italian'... there are always specific rules...



Maybe with the Italian they speak on Mars, but the Italian here on Earth, not so specific rules, lol.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alex_Murphy said:


> Maybe with the Italian they speak on Mars, but the Italian here on Earth, not so specific rules, lol.



There are a lot of specific rules in grammar, but "qui" or "qua" is just up to your personal choice, like saying "hello" or "hi".


----------



## jimi_james

Thanks everyone- I guess they are the same!
Jimi


----------



## moodywop

In the Italian Only Forum a few natives said that to them "là" indicates something farther away than "lì":



			
				Cnaeius said:
			
		

> Personalmente ritengo che la differenza tra lì e là, nell'uso quotidiano, sia più marcata rispetto a qui e qua. Giusto per rendere grossolanamente l'idea, rappresentando con una distanza fittizia (reale o percepita) da una "persona":
> 
> "Persona" -> qui --> qua ---------------------> lì --------------> là


 
But I think most Italians don't make or perceive this difference.

I have no qualms about saying _Qua!...Qua!..._even though that makes me sound like a duck


----------



## jimi_james

Thanks duck  
(please note my pun: duck as in quack- or qua!- and duck as in northern English term of endearment)...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Carlo, so I was sort of right, of "la" being FURTHER away than "li".. at least I got something right.. I have really learnt a lot today, I feel good about myself


----------



## jimi_james

I don't know who Carlo is, but it looks as though you were right indeed- well done!

I can't believe the reply was so prompt. I only signed up 2 or so hrs ago... I'll definately be back...


----------



## gurghet

DDT said:


> You're definitely right, Rob!
> It's just a matter of taste, there is no difference between "qui" and "qua" nor between "lì" and "là"
> Just let me correct you:
> Ora aspettiamo ulteriore  precisioni dalla parte degli italiani madrilingua
> Ora aspettiamo ulteriori   precisioni dalla parte degli italiani madrelingua
> 
> DDT



Ora aspettiamo ulteriori precisazioni da parte degli italiani madrelingua

however, there is no diference at all...


----------



## filmdubsters

There is a light difference.

"Qui" and "Lì" are referred to a more determined (and generally closer) place: "Vieni qui, vicino a me" or "Mettilo lì"

"Qua" and "Là" are referred to a less determined (or generally more distant) place: "Andare di qua e di là" or "E' là che arriva"


----------



## TinadV

paolorausch said:


> I always heard "ccà" while growing up. Paolo veni ccà!
> 
> But when I went to Italy i was exposed to all of this Qua-ing and Qui-ing!
> 
> What exactly is the difference between Qua and Qui?, When I asked a Policeman in Svizzera (in il regione che parla italiano), he said there was none.
> 
> Thank you for any input!


 
Paolo, "ca'" is Sicilian dialect for qui/qua, not Italian, and therein lies the confusion for you.


----------



## LaCosmopolitana

A tutti! 

Non capisco che ci sono che dicono che "qua e qui" sono intercambiabili ed altri dicono che "qua è più lontano di qui"?

Tutti i due sono probabilmente buoni!

Grazie di spiegarmi la differenza se ne sia!

P.S. (È il mio messagio scritto in buon'italiano?)

Grazie di nuovo!
La Cosmopolitana


----------



## Necsus

LaCosmopolitana said:


> A tutti!
> Non capisco: c'è chi dice che "qua" e "qui" sono intercambiabili e chi dice che "qua" è più lontano di "qui"...
> Probabilmente vanno bene tutti e due!
> Vi ringrazio se potete spiegarmi la differenza, sempre che ve ne sia una!
> P.S. (il mio messaggio è scritto in buon*'* italiano?)
> 
> Grazie di nuovo!
> La Cosmopolitana


Sono sicuramente intercambiabili, solo che 'qui' è più determinato, più preciso di 'qua', si può usare per indicare un punto, un luogo più ristretto, mentre a 'qua' si ricorre di preferenza per indicazioni più generiche.


----------



## RICCARDOS

Ciao a tutti.

Oh my, nothing is simple.

From a previous post:
_Allora...vediamo un po'...il filo giallo va attaccato *qua* e il filo rosso di *qua*._
Translated as:
_So...let's take a look...the yellow thread is to be attached *here* and (instead) the red thread over *there*._

Non capisco. Why would it not be *qui ... qua* or *qui ... la*?

I've researched WR and have not found a reasonable explanation (or, at least, one that I can understand).

Aiuto, per favore.

Grazie in anticipo,


----------



## fitter.happier

Hi!

It's not as bad as you think. _Qui_ and _qua_ are interchangeable, that's all  Check out this old thread.

Also, "vediamo un po'" is quite random and less specific than "let's take a look". I'd translate it as "let's see", which I think is more generic and applies to most situations.


----------



## RICCARDOS

fitter.happier said:


> Hi!
> 
> It's not as bad as you think. _Qui_ and _qua_ are interchangeable, that's all  Check out this old thread.
> 
> Also, "vediamo un po'" is quite random and less specific than "let's take a look". I'd translate it as "let's see", which I think is more generic and applies to most situations.


 
Ciao Fitter.

Thanks for the response.

I looked at the thread you suggest some time ago and from that had understood there is a subtle difference between qui/qua and li/la that had mainly to do with distance (i.e., qui/li refer to things relatively near whereas qua/la refer to things farther away).

Based on that understanding I would think that the example from the previous post (which, unfortunately, I lost but it had nothing to do with the use of qui/qua) that was written and translated by the poster should be qui/qui because the sewing task was "in hand"/very near.

But, you say that it really doesn't make any difference - use either qui OR qua regardless of near or far (and the same for li/la)?

If I understand what you are saying correctly then it certainly does make things simpler!

Just want to make sure I understand what you are saying.

Grazie,

Riccardo


----------



## veronica55

> *Thread split from here: Here's my passport*


*
S*o what is the exact difference between qui and qua. How do we use them? 
Potete dare un po' degli esempi per favore? (and is this sentence right?)


----------



## london calling

veronica55 said:


> so what is the exact difference between qui and qua. How do we use them?
> Potete darmi qualche esempio, per favore?


 
_Qui _and _qua_ are synonyms: both mean _here_.

Vivo qui/qua da tanti anni.
Ecco (qui/qua) il passaporto.
E' venuto qui/qua da me ieri.


----------



## veronica55

london calling said:


> _Qui _and _qua_ are synonyms: both mean _here_.
> 
> Vivo qui/qua da tanti anni.
> Ecco (qui/qua) il passaporto.
> E' venuto qui/qua da me ieri.



Grazié mille


----------



## franz rod

london calling said:


> _Qui _and _qua_ are synonyms: both mean _here_.


Non sono proprio dei sinonimi. Qui ha un senso di maggior determinatezza e prossimità nei confronti di chi parla o scrive.


----------



## london calling

franz rod said:


> Non sono proprio dei sinonimi. Qui ha un senso di maggior determinatezza e prossimità nei confronti di chi parla o scrive.


Non volevo complicare le cose per Veronica, questa è una sfumatura, non trovi? E comunque il De MauroParavia li dà come sinonimi. 

Una domanda per te e gli altri nativi: ho l'impressione che _qui_ si usa di più in alcune zone e _qua_ in altri, o sbaglio?


----------



## franz rod

> Non volevo complicare le cose per Veronica, questa è una sfumatura, non trovi? E comunque il De MauroParavia li dà come sinonimi.
> 
> Una domanda per te e gli altri nativi: ho l'impressione che _qui_ si usa di più in alcune zone e _qua_ in altri, o sbaglio?



Si può usare l'uno o l'altro indifferentemente solo in alcuni casi e difatti non mi sembra molto corretto classificarli come sinonimi senza avvertire che hanno significati comunque parzialmente diversi.
Se parlo in italiano uso qui o qua e lì o là tenendo presente la differenza di significato, se parlo in dialetto uso solo qua e là.


----------



## london calling

Grazie, Franz. A pensarci bene, in napoletano si dice _'cca_ (qua)!

Puoi darci qualche frase che illustra la differenza tra _qui_ e _qua_ in italiano? E poi, come tradurresti queste frasi in base a quella differenza?

_I've already been here, but only in my dreams._
_I've lived here for years._
_Here's a copy of this morning's newspaper._
_Where did you leave the book? Here, on my desk?_

Thanks!


----------



## franz rod

> _I've already been here, but only in my dreams._
> _I've lived here for years._
> _Here's a copy of this morning's newspaper._
> _Where did you leave the book? Here, on my desk?_



La prima, la terza e la quarta frase con qui.
La seconda dipende:
ho vissuto qui (in questa casa) per anni;
ho vissuto qua (in questa città) per anni.

Devo aggiungere che non credo che nel dialetto che parlo esista qui e lì.


----------



## london calling

franz rod said:


> La prima, la terza e la quarta frase con qui.
> La seconda dipende:
> ho vissuto qui (in questa casa) per anni;
> ho vissuto qua (in questa città) per anni.
> 
> Franz, perdonami, non capisco la differenza di utilizzo in italiano.....puoi spiegarmela?


----------



## franz rod

> e quando ha detto "qui" il suo dito indicava una posizione verso i suoi piedi,
> e quando ha detto "qua" indicava un punto d'interesse più lontano.



Sul qui sono d'accordo; forse nel secondo caso avrei usato lì ma naturalmente non conosco esattamente la situazione.


ho vissuto qui (in questa casa) per anni;
ho vissuto qua (in questa città) per anni.

Nella prima frase ho usato qui perchè la casa è un "luogo di dimensioni limitate"  (a meno che tu non viva in una reggia  ) a differenza della città.


----------



## london calling

franz rod said:


> ho vissuto qui (in questa casa) per anni;
> ho vissuto qua (in questa città) per anni.
> 
> Nella prima frase ho usato qui perchè la casa è un "luogo di dimensioni limitate" (a meno che tu non viva in una reggia  ) a differenza della città.


Grazie, Franz!
Comunque in inglese è sempre "here"....meno male!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Scusate, ma la fonte di questa teoria quale sarebbe?

E poi, si parla di differenza storica o attuale?

Etimo.it dice soltanto che in origine qua era avverbio di moto a luogo e qui avverbio di stato in luogo e che comunque poi sono diventati intercambiabili.


----------



## franz rod

> Scusate, ma la fonte di questa teoria quale sarebbe?



L'uso ed i dizionari.



> E poi, si parla di differenza storica o attuale?



Dipende dalla conoscenza dell'italiano da parte delle singole persone.



> Etimo.it dice soltanto che in origine qua era avverbio di moto a luogo e qui avverbio di stato in luogo e che comunque poi sono diventati intercambiabili.



Il fatto che abbiano etimologie parzialmente diverse dovrebbe suggerire qualcosa...


----------



## rum7

ciao!!
mi potete dire le principale diferenze tra "qui" e "qua"?... e i suoi usi?
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## vale_ca

Ciao.

Prova a dare un occhio qui o qua


----------



## rum7

eh.. scusi non capisco.. non sono molto buono in italiano.. 
mi puoi spiegare le diferenze o hai voluto dire che sono lo stesso?
grazie e scusi.. sto imparando...^^


----------



## vale_ca

Most people think there is no difference at all.

Some people think _qua_ is used in South Italy and _qui_ in North Italy.

And officially _qui_ is nearer the person who speaks than _qua_. 
(_Qui fa caldo_, meaning here in this precise spot where I am, while _Qua fa caldo_ means in this room, in this house, in this city...).


----------



## rum7

ok! and thanks for using english!!^^ my italian it's not so good

thank u so much!


----------

